# Fuel/hydration for 50 mile race?



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm participating in a 50 mile mtb race and have questions about what to carry to keep from bonking or cramping up. Its two 25 mile laps so I'll be able to take a break halfway and refill. I'm a fat man and will not be in any hurry, I just want to finish.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

You need to practice eating on the bike. This MUST be part of your training plan. You have to train your body to digest food while riding. What can you eat without upsetting your stomach while riding? How does that food make you feel? What can you manage to open, eat, and save to throw away later. You must experiment. 

My wife and I both do "endurance" rides, 150K road, 300K road, 90K mtb, etc....... Her eating strategy is different from mine. I can survive 6-7 hours on clif bars, power bars, gels, and water. She requires real food, diluted sports drink and water. I can eat things she can't on the bike.

I eat every half hour without fail if I am going to be out for more than 3 hours, even while training. I will cycle between power/clif bars, 1/2 PB&J on njuta bröd, gels (during climbs), and keep a banana in my jersey if I start to feel crampy. I came to this strategy by trying different things. This strategy has worked for me for several sub 5 hour centuries, even if it isn't ideal, I know it works for me. You might be very different, and probably are.

I guess my message is.....experiment during your training. Find what works for you.

edit....and drink before you are thirsty. Better to have to stop to pee than to stop to work out a cramp/rehydrate.


----------



## carlosmontiel (Feb 13, 2011)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> You need to practice eating on the bike. This MUST be part of your training plan. You have to train your body to digest food while riding. What can you eat without upsetting your stomach while riding? How does that food make you feel? What can you manage to open, eat, and save to throw away later. You must experiment.
> 
> My wife and I both do "endurance" rides, 150K road, 300K road, 90K mtb, etc....... Her eating strategy is different from mine. I can survive 6-7 hours on clif bars, power bars, gels, and water. She requires real food, diluted sports drink and water. I can eat things she can't on the bike.
> 
> ...


Do you eat anything specific before ridding to avoid getting cramps?? I had try bananas but keep burping them all the ride


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

No. There are too many potential causes of muscle cramps to isolate a food that will avoid them. Pre -event rest and proper nutrition/hydration is the best prevention IMHO.


----------



## carlosmontiel (Feb 13, 2011)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> No. There are too many potential causes of muscle cramps to isolate a food that will avoid them. Pre -event rest and proper nutrition/hydration is the best prevention IMHO.


Thanks, may be that I have a new baby (1 month first born son). That's not been good for my sleep.


----------



## sailorlee15 (Apr 28, 2009)

check out infinit Recovery Drinks. They will mix a drink based on your preference.


----------



## mooddude (Jun 23, 2008)

Mrbigisbudgood has some great information. I find that sleep and pre-hydration is key to doing well, and that is sleeping well and pre-hydration for at least 2-3 days before the event. I also find a 1/2 Almond butter and jelly sandwich with a 1/2 a banana about 30 minutes before the event really helps me - but again trail and error to find what works for you.

One major leason for me the last race, is - use your own water bottles! My last endurance race I traded my bottles for the bottles at the feed zone that where already full to save time at the feed zone. Well, trying to get water out of these new water bottles was next to impossible and I got really dehydrated with 5 miles left in the race. I suffered through the pain and finished, but would have been in much better condition if I just took the time at the feed zone to fill up my own bottles!!


----------



## Poncharelli (Jan 13, 2005)

A month ago i did a 70 mile race that took me 7 hours. 

I managed well just using EFS liquid shots for the whole race. Over the years I've developed a sensitive stomach and am afraid to take in normal food. They handed out flasks at every feed zone and each flask was 400 calories. Using my watch I would try to get through a flask every 1-1.5 hours. I would fill up my jersey pockets with several flasks because I didn't know the length to each feed zone. 

The last feed zone at mile 58 or so, i stopped and had a banana and coke. That gave me a great rush and seemed to help a lot. 

No bonk, no cramps. But lots of back pain unfortunately. 

I was also conservative with the water and would stop and refill a small camelback (I was racing to learn the course). Next time, I will "water bottle" it, since the bottles they used were just fine and plentiful. The only issue is that I don't have 2 water bottle cages on my bike.

Next week I'm attempting a 100K race. I learn something new every time I do one of these.

Hey Mooddude, at what race did they give you crappy bottles?


----------



## mooddude (Jun 23, 2008)

Poncharelli said:


> Hey Mooddude, at what race did they give you crappy bottles?


Pierre's Hole - could have done better if I just refilled my bottles.

Was the 70 mile race the Crusher? Wish I could have done that one, but had family obligations. You doing the Mt Ogden?


----------



## Poncharelli (Jan 13, 2005)

mooddude said:


> Was the 70 mile race the Crusher? Wish I could have done that one, but had family obligations.


Yes, that was a real cool race. Those mountains are amazing. Alot of climbing though; 2 climbs of 4000 feet. The support was absolutely excellent since the locals really got into it.



mooddude said:


> You doing the Mt Ogden?


Yes! I would look like a real slacker if i didn't. It's only 25 minutes from the house. You coming up for it? You need to defend your title.


----------

